# SWAMPBUCK10 PT ( Skip)



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Well, I finally got hold of Skip thanks to Pokeyjeeper. Thank you John for reaching out. I’ve been trying to get hold of him for several days with no answer back. My wife and I decided last night that if we didn’t hear back from him this morning we’d call the police to do a welfare check on him.Thankfully it didn’t come to that. He’s in the hospital in Marquette. He had a hole in his small intestine that was leaking a bunch of poison into his body. They did surgery on him to repair it but will need to put him under again to insert a feeding tube. He’ll likely need rehab when they finally release him to build back some strength. It’ll be a few weeks at least before they turn him loose on the general public. That’s all I know for now. Prayers and good thoughts are in order.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

get well skip. you are in my prayers.

hopefully they'll letcha wear yer green dress in lue of the backless robe.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Wow ! Never a dull moment Skip, thanks Don for the update, Prayers sent Skip.


----------



## Glenwhey (Jun 3, 2021)

Thanks YD and Pokey. Hoping he's back in population soon.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

You guys are welcome I think a lot of skip and I’ve been trying to get ahold of him I’m glad I went to see him in June and his sister wanted some pictures of skip myself and her and her husband and we used my phone and she sent the pictures to her phone and I saved the number


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I spoke with Skips daughter Jennifer today and actually got in a few words with Skip too. He's still recovering from a secondary surgery that they did on him(probably to remove some orneryness). She said that he is doing better, he sounded a little better to me on the phone, although hes still groggy from being sedated for several days (probably because he was hitting on the nurses). He apparently got sepsis from all the crap that leaked into him through the hole cause by the ulcer. He's still got a few days left in the hospital and then the therapy begins, probably at the same hospital, then he may have to have some home care for a bit. I told his daughter to ask him if he wanted to wear the green dress to therapy.....

Say a prayer or think good thoughts for him please


----------



## Glenwhey (Jun 3, 2021)

I know Skip is missing the home front and chomping at the bit to get out there. Get well soon.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Thinking of you lots Skipper, thanks for the update Don.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Thanks for the update Don 
I talked to skip’s Sister Debby 2 days ago and she told me the same and that he’s too ornery to stay in there to long he’s a tuff old marine and he’ll beat this like he did that coyote a few years ago 
And Don I was told you have the green dress so I guess you’re going to have to get it in the mail to skip


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

pokeyjeeper said:


> Thanks for the update Don
> I talked to skip’s Sister Debby 2 days ago and she told me the same and that he’s too ornery to stay in there to long he’s a tuff old marine and he’ll beat this like he did that coyote a few years ago
> And Don I was told you have the green dress so I guess you’re going to have to get it in the mail to skip


what's this ?????????????? do they have matchin gowns ??????? 🤪 
not that there's anithang wrong wit that!🤡


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I spoke to Skip for a few minutes. Even made him laugh a time or two. He sounds a lot better than even the last time. He starts rehab tomorrow. They said it might be two weeks before they can release him. He’s hoping that there are some cute nurses up there, it’s hard for him to even hold the phone. He appreciates the prayers !


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks so much for the update Don.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Thanks for the update don


----------



## Glenwhey (Jun 3, 2021)

We are all pulling for Skip. No place like home.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Talked to skip today and he told me that they are sending him home in 10 days and the nurses won’t leave him alone he has 2 in his room at a time


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I spoke to Skip today. He’s apparently doing good, he’s still weak, and says everything hurts. But he is feeling better, he just wishes that they would let him sleep in. He must be better, he’s complaining. Lol he’s likely to be two more weeks.

Sadly I wrote this a couple days ago and never hit send.

Those two nurses are Bubba and Jeff !


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

male nurses are cool so longs they ain't wearin a green dress!

good to hear he's feeling better.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks so much for the updates guys, much appreciated.


----------



## Glenwhey (Jun 3, 2021)

Tough to get strong in a hospital bed, but they better turn the ol' boy loose pretty soon or we'll have to bust him out.

Thanks for the update, men.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Skips sister Debby texted me today and she said that skip will be released next week Friday if he’s good


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I spoke to him a few days ago. He sounded better. At 74 I think the rehab is about all he can do for the day. He’s going to have to keep it up once he gets back home.


----------



## Glenwhey (Jun 3, 2021)

Thanks, YD. A tough row to hoe ahead but it will be better in familiar surroundings and with windows to his world.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

He’ll keep at it he told me he can’t wait to sit on his deck and hunt grass hoppers with his bb gun


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Talked to skip this afternoon and he is being released tomorrow he is ready to come home and get healed up and go call some coyotes he will overcome this


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks for the update.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

So good to hear. Thanks pokey for the update.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

I talked to skip today and he’s home and doing great should be ready to go coyote hunting in a few weeks and he’s lots of female nurses coming in daily checking on him so he is not getting lonely while he’s healing


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I did get ahold of Skip today. It was a nice conversation. He seemed in good spirits and said he was improving fairly quickly after getting home. Keep up the positivity Skip.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks for the update.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I just got off the hone with Skip. He’s having a rough day today. The nurse came to check on him and do a little massage on his scar tissue but he’s convinced tomorrow will be better. His job now is to get up and move around every two hours and he seems to be taking it in stride. He lost 43 pounds. 
He wanted to be sure to thank each and every one of us that said a prayer for him during this ordeal. He says It’ll be a while before he’s back on PT


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks Don.


----------



## Glenwhey (Jun 3, 2021)

One step in front of the other. Get well, Skip.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Talked to skip yesterday and he challenged me to a predator calling contest this winter he sounds very good and must be feeling better if he’s thinking about calling predators


----------



## Glenwhey (Jun 3, 2021)

Probably been thinking about it a lot.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Talked to skip today and he’s been busy shooting chipmunks as they are getting over populated around his place and he’s been feeding the Canadian geese corn so his getting out and moving around and sounds like he’s getting stronger each day no young don he’s not ready to wrestle coyotes yet but maybe in a month or so


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks for the update, keeping active is great.


----------



## Glenwhey (Jun 3, 2021)

So good to hear, Pokey.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I talked with Skip for about a half hour today. He said he’s having a bad day 
Because he was digging potatoes yesterday) but he sure sounded good. He was full of laughter. He said his surgeon said he’s still got a month
of recovery ahead of him. The nurse is coming to give him a bath tomorrow so he’s happy about that lol. I guess he’s going to be disappointed if they send the male nurse.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Good to hear young don
Male nurse ????
I don’t think so he lives in da u.p. 
Not California eh


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks for the update Don.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I just got off the phone with Skip. He wants me to express his thanks to all you who offered prayers and good thoughts to him. He has an infection again but is on meds for it. They’ll want to do an mri and probably shove a camera into him from one direction or the other. Overall he sounds pretty good, he’s still cussing me for telling you all about the green dress so I know he’s doing better.


----------



## Glenwhey (Jun 3, 2021)

Thanks, YD. One tough Yooper in a tough fight. My money's on Swampbuck.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

my thoughts and prayers for a quick and full recovery.

I expect he'll be frolicking about in that thar green dress in no time!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Go Skip Go.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I spoke to Skip yesterday. The new infection isn’t making his life easy. He’s got lots of dr appointments lined up. Says he doesn’t want to be cut again, I reminded him of how agonizing it might get rotting from the inside out. He seemed to get the point.


----------



## Glenwhey (Jun 3, 2021)

Prayers sent.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

father in heaven , I ask that you look out for skip and his loved ones . give them the strength to endure this trial. give his doctors the wisdom to treat him and bring him to a quick recovery as only YOU, the great physician can do.

these things I ask in the name of JESUS 

amen


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Talked to skip this afternoon and he let a nice 8pt buck pass on the 17th and was getting ready to go have supper at a local hunt camp tonight so he’s doing better still not 100% yet


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks for the update Pokey.


----------



## Glenwhey (Jun 3, 2021)

That's the best news we could expect. Glad to have him back in the saddle. Thanks Pokey.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Sounding better already, thanks for the update.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Just got off the Phone with Skip. Good news at this point, the surgeon doesn’t want to Cut him again. They said it should heal on its own. 
Just one more thing to be thankful for.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks for the update Don..


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

just from this thread alone , I see skips got an awfull lot to be thankful for !

keep skippin, skip!!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I’ve spoken to Skip several times in the last few days. He’s not in very good spirits, his ex-wife has cancer. Three different types, they’ve given her a life expectancy of 2 weeks to 2 months. She’s the mother of his children and has been hospitalized but is supposed to be coming home to one of his daughters. That same daughter is helping to care for Skip too. 
One the good side he managed to get out and put a few traps out. He caught a fisher


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks Don.


----------

